# Testing new Sig and Ava



## ApriliaRufo (May 9, 2008)

Yea...


----------



## DaveDragon (May 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## COWHER (May 10, 2008)

wow glad you put this up what a informative thread! next time just look at one of your old posts it should show up..... :shhe


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 10, 2008)

glad you like it cowher! yours looks great too!


----------



## Mike (May 11, 2008)

It looks awesome.


----------

